# Chicken\Tuna and Brown Rice Ideas



## ptammaro_3 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking for some inspiration for a lunchtime time meal that can eaten cold at work. I'm going to be starting a cut tomorrow and need some recipes to keep me sane, the easier and tastier the better.

Any good webistes you guys use for this sort of thing also?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

instead of chicken and brown rice have you tried mixing it up?

brown rice and chicken is good when you're bored of chicken and brown rice.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Can of tuna, big squirt of salad cream to make it sloppy and two rice cakes. My 11am snack monday-friday.


----------



## ptammaro_3 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just fried up a pack of chicken fillets in a little olive oil, added some nandos garlic sauce and mixed in some brown rice. That'll be tomorrows lunch at leasts and I dont imagine the macros will be too bad either.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Chicken breast in a non stick pan, Clove of garlic, One red chilli... cook un till golden brown.

Rice mixed with peas...

My new x3 daily meal


----------

